# [SOLVED][SYSTEMD] ntpdate ok but gnome clock not refreshed

## ade05fr

hie everyone

Since my last emerge of ntp the sync between the system clock and gnome-shell is not ok.

here is my config 

```

@wolftop ~ $  cat /usr/lib/systemd/system/ntpdate.service

[Unit]

Description=Network Time Service (one-shot ntpdate mode)

Before=ntpd.service

[Service]

Type=oneshot

ExecStart=/usr/sbin/ntpd -q -g -x

ExecStart=/sbin/hwclock --systohc

RemainAfterExit=yes

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target

@wolftop ~ $  cat /usr/lib/systemd/system/ntpd.service

[Unit]

Description=Network Time Service

After=ntpdate.service sntp.service

 

[Service]

Type=forking

PIDFile=/run/ntpd.pid

ExecStart=/usr/sbin/ntpd -p /run/ntpd.pid

PrivateTmp=true

  

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target

```

and the status

```

@wolftop ~ $ sudo systemctl status ntpdate.service

● ntpdate.service - Network Time Service (one-shot ntpdate mode)

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/ntpdate.service; enabled)

  Drop-In: /etc/systemd/system/ntpdate.service.d

           └─00gentoo.conf

   Active: active (exited) since dim. 2014-05-25 17:14:10 CEST; 11min ago

  Process: 1739 ExecStart=/sbin/hwclock --systohc (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)

  Process: 1527 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/ntpd -q -g -x (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)

 Main PID: 1739 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)

   CGroup: /system.slice/ntpdate.service

mai 25 17:13:56 wolftop ntpd_intres[1637]: host name not found: 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org

mai 25 17:14:00 wolftop ntpd[1527]: Listen normally on 7 wlp9s0 192.168.0.101 UDP 123

mai 25 17:14:00 wolftop ntpd[1527]: peers refreshed

mai 25 17:14:02 wolftop ntpd_intres[1637]: DNS 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org -> 62.210.114.124

mai 25 17:14:03 wolftop ntpd_intres[1637]: DNS 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org -> 94.23.44.157

mai 25 17:14:03 wolftop ntpd_intres[1637]: DNS 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org -> 178.32.54.53

mai 25 17:14:04 wolftop ntpd_intres[1637]: DNS 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org -> 91.121.139.186

mai 25 17:14:09 wolftop ntpd[1527]: ntpd: time slew +0.008989 s

mai 25 17:14:09 wolftop ntpd[1527]: ntpd: time slew +0.008989s

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop systemd[1]: Started Network Time Service (one-shot ntpdate mode).

```

```

@wolftop ~ $ sudo systemctl status ntpd.service

● ntpd.service - Network Time Service

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/ntpd.service; enabled)

   Active: active (running) since dim. 2014-05-25 17:14:10 CEST; 12min ago

  Process: 1741 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/ntpd -p /run/ntpd.pid (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)

 Main PID: 1742 (ntpd)

   CGroup: /system.slice/ntpd.service

           └─1742 /usr/sbin/ntpd -p /run/ntpd.pid

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: Listen normally on 2 lo 127.0.0.1 UDP 123

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: Listen normally on 3 wlp9s0 192.168.0.101 UDP 123

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: Listen normally on 4 lo ::1 UDP 123

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: Listen normally on 5 wlp9s0 fe80::4eeb:42ff:fe01:c3d6 UDP 123

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: Listen normally on 6 dummy0 fe80::584a:27ff:febe:8b29 UDP 123

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: Listen normally on 7 sit0 ::127.0.0.1 UDP 123

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: peers refreshed

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop ntpd[1742]: Listening on routing socket on fd #24 for interface updates

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop systemd[1]: PID file /run/ntpd.pid not readable (yet?) after start.

mai 25 17:14:10 wolftop systemd[1]: Started Network Time Service.

```

Here is also the result of the timedatectl service

```

wolftop ~ # timedatectl status

      Local time: dim. 2014-05-25 17:35:46 CEST

  Universal time: dim. 2014-05-25 15:35:46 UTC

        RTC time: dim. 2014-05-25 15:35:46

       Time zone: Europe/Paris (CEST, +0200)

     NTP enabled: yes

NTP synchronized: yes

 RTC in local TZ: no

      DST active: yes

 Last DST change: DST began at

                  dim. 2014-03-30 01:59:59 CET

                  dim. 2014-03-30 03:00:00 CEST

 Next DST change: DST ends (the clock jumps one hour backwards) at

                  dim. 2014-10-26 02:59:59 CEST

                  dim. 2014-10-26 02:00:00 CET

wolftop ~ # 

```

can someone help me ?

thanks

----------

## ade05fr

Hie

finally i have solved my problem with a emerge of the latest version of sys-libs/timezone-data-2014d

thanks for those who helped me.

----------

